# Odd Rainbird Valve Issue, 2 steps to activate



## ampedanarchist (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi all,

I am having a strange situation with the backyard irrigation valves, and I'm hoping that it's something simple I'm overlooking. This was an already established irrigation.

To my understanding; a valve is always closed. To open it you can either:

- supply power to the valve
- manually open the valve ( either a bleed or a on off lever, or by unscrewing )

In my backyard I have no response from any valve ( I have 5 ) unless I BOTH activate the zone from the controller AND manually open the valve.

The supply is on and has great pressure, the irrigation works great (if I do both steps) and the controller seems keep in time. ( not that any of that should matter for this situation)

I'm not sure of the model(s) of the valves but I'll attach a picture. They don't have any additional dials or screws that I can see. Just the valve body. (Which even says "off" "on")

Am I missing something? Thank you so much.


----------



## ampedanarchist (Aug 19, 2020)

UPDATE:

Please excuse me if I am babbling common knowledge in the irrigation world.

On the valves under the soldenoid ( I believe the proper term for the "1/4 twist" to turn on. Is a gray ring that says "flow"

This gray ring spins with the solenoid when I attempt to manually open it. If I hold the gray ring in place, open the solenoid 1/4 of a turn independently. And then slightly open the gray ring. BOOM manually operated sprinklers.

Side note: after I do this the larger part of the valve ( I think that houses the diaphragm? ) leaks for a bit. Then it stops. It makes a clunking sound. I'm not sure if this is relevant.


----------

